# Park pickle why are there curves on the edges of the board??



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey i recently bought the 2011 park pickle board. However im kinda scared that i made the wrong choice in my baord selection because the baord has wierd curves in the edges. Can someone explain to me what this is supposed to do and how will it affect my big jump game and rails. take in consideration im 220 6"4 and got a 159 wide. I think i shoulda got the never summer revolver cuz i heard it can handle jumps better and rides nice on the mountain. I also teach snowboarding so kinda enjoy my riding , can someone tell me if i fucked up or not lol thanks guys


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Magne-Traction Lib Tech Snowboards


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

true would this affect my speed for bigger jumps? or my stability


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

just curious, how did you choose the park pickle? did you just walk in the store, close your eyes, point your finger out and grabbed the first board you saw?

My skate banana has magnetraction also and I really only notice the difference on icy patches. My chatters a bit at high speeds.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure all it does is give you more control when you're on your edge, but I've never ridden a board with magne-traction so don't take my word for it


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't see why it would if anythings its just going to help you out because you will have more grip on the snow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So much could be said about this thread on so many levels.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So much could be said about this thread on so many levels.


My thoughts exactly.. you're too nice BA, it's that thanksgiving spirit is it? :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I'm just taking a 5 minute break from writing 293848484 fucking product reviews. I've come to the conclusion Step Child needs to hire a real copywriter.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Ctrl C + Ctrl V = done and done

Heard Stepchild makes some sick boards, never rode it before though. Gotta check them out on a demo day..


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

firstly i didn't just choose the board but because i couldnt get my first choice which was the revolver, i had to settle for the pickle cuz it seemed fairly similar and had really good reviews plus it won board of the year. Also i got the board from the snowboard show which hooked me up with a serious discount. anyways thnks for the help


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

k2spitfire said:


> Hey i recently bought the 2011 park pickle board. However im kinda scared that i made the wrong choice in my baord selection because the baord has wierd curves in the edges. Can someone explain to me what this is supposed to do and how will it affect my big jump game and rails. take in consideration im 220 6"4 and got a 159 wide. I think i shoulda got the never summer revolver cuz i heard it can handle jumps better and rides nice on the mountain. I also teach snowboarding so kinda enjoy my riding , can someone tell me if i fucked up or not lol thanks guys





earl_je said:


> just curious, how did you choose the park pickle? did you just walk in the store, close your eyes, point your finger out and grabbed the first board you saw?


Online impulse brand name purchase.

Edit: Nevermind. But why didn't you notice the edges at first?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

it must be broken.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

yer selling it anyways. so?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The park pickle is a high quality board. Alot of people loves them. The megna traction will cost a tiny bit of speed but if it makes a difference in what you can do then you suck. The most common complaint about megna-traction is that it grips too well and will hold you into a turn too hard. Whats awesome about megna-traction is that you can dull your edges to prevent hanging on jibs and still have good edge hold on the snow.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

A certain George Carlin quote comes to mind....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my god the fucking stupidity of the OP is amazing. Don't back peddle dude you have no clue what you bought otherwise if you had read reviews and searched anything you'd have known it came with fucking bumps on it. God damn I hate the retarded people.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh my god the fucking stupidity of the OP is amazing. Don't back peddle dude you have no clue what you bought otherwise if you had read reviews and searched anything you'd have known it came with fucking bumps on it. God damn I hate the retarded people.


I vote this reply of the year!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Moral of the story here kids, figure out what you're buying before you're buying it. Just because the park pickle won got a Good Wood doesn't mean it's the best board for everyone.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

PeterG said:


> I vote this reply of the year!





BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh my god the fucking stupidity of the OP is amazing. Don't back peddle dude you have no clue what you bought otherwise if you had read reviews and searched anything you'd have known it came with fucking bumps on it. God damn I hate the retarded people.


I second that


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

... you teach snowboarding you say?


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

k2spitfire said:


> Hey i recently bought the 2011 park pickle board. However im kinda scared that i made the wrong choice in my baord selection because the baord has wierd curves in the edges. Can someone explain to me what this is supposed to do and how will it affect my big jump game and rails. take in consideration im 220 6"4 and got a 159 wide. I think i shoulda got the never summer revolver cuz i heard it can handle jumps better and rides nice on the mountain. I also teach snowboarding so kinda enjoy my riding , can someone tell me if i fucked up or not lol thanks guys


so you teach snowboarding, but know NOTHING about magnetraction?? seems a little odd to me.. especially since you want to hit some rails and a few jumps... no offense dude but you are definitely clueless!!! and i'm sorry, you had to have known these responses were coming, especially since you stated you 'reviewed' the park pickle.

so what did you really want out of this thread? just curious...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't listen to these guys (And gals), they are pulling your chain.

Its obviously a manufacturing failure, send it back and demand a new one.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarcasm it works just not on this thread.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> ... you teach snowboarding you say?


ha this is a close second to BAs response


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh my god the fucking stupidity of the OP is amazing. Don't back peddle dude you have no clue what you bought otherwise if you had read reviews and searched anything you'd have known it came with fucking bumps on it. God damn I hate the retarded people.


calm down big guy


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Derek said:


> calm down big guy


You don't know know BA very well, this was him being nice.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

You do realize that the NS board has its own of version magnetraction right (vario grip)? What the hell is with NS all of a sudden? every thread has some kind of NS reference. Fack Colorado, Mervin for life! hahaha







:cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Derek said:


> calm down big guy


Oh shove it up your ass you fucking fluffy bunny huggers get all bent when someone calls a retard a retard and a spade a spade. Guys a fucking retard and works in a position to actually teach people.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Pretty funny stuff going on here...I knew where this was going all along.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

The op has to be a troll. There is no way this is a serious thread.


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> The op has to be a troll. There is no way this is a serious thread.


i thought it was pretty hilarious...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> You do realize that the NS board has its own of version magnetraction right (vario grip)? What the hell is with NS all of a sudden? every thread has some kind of NS reference. Fack Colorado, Mervin for life! hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and where did this come from? i dont think anyone even mention NS except you. get your banana out of here.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh shove it up your ass you fucking fluffy bunny huggers get all bent when someone calls a retard a retard and a spade a spade. Guys a fucking retard and works in a position to actually teach people.


u mad?????


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No just don't have a problem calling it how it is.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

Derek said:


> u mad?????




Fuck outta hea


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh shove it up your ass you fucking fluffy bunny huggers get all bent when someone calls a retard a retard and a spade a spade. Guys a fucking retard and works in a position to actually teach people.


This reminded me of...

YouTube - Drill Sergeant Therapist


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> and where did this come from? i dont think anyone even mention NS except you. get your banana out of here.


The OP did in the first post yo. And its my C2, not banana thank you.  If NS had any original Ideas they didn't need to steal from mervin I wouldn't hate.. hehehe 
But damn they do look sexy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

shifty00 said:


> The OP did in the first post yo. And its my C2, not banana thank you.  If NS had any original Ideas they didn't need to steal from mervin I wouldn't hate.. hehehe
> But damn they do look sexy.


You do realize that NS actually had their R.C. Tech out to the public a full year before Mervin right?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You do realize that NS actually had their R.C. Tech out to the public a full year before Mervin right?


Mervin's response: Ya...well..we had it first but...um...we didn't think the public was ready for it...so.. we didn't market it...boohoo waah!


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

wow i was definatly not expecting all these responses lol wtf. I did know the board had the edges but jsut been giving it second thought i know my shit i researched all my top boards enuf but when it came down to it i just didnt feel it afterwards just cuz i was double thinking the curve. As for this thread i just wanted to know the specifics of the curves and what exactly its supposed to do because lots of the sites dont hook you up with too much information. Chill out guys lol you guys are intense I aint no poser trust me just want to make sure i made a right choice seeing how i dropped 550 on a board i want to make sure i bought a board that will suit me best for many years to come. Anyways keep it easy buds lol


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

k2spitfire said:


> the baord has wierd curves in the edges. Can someone explain to me what this is supposed to do and how will it affect my big jump game and rails. I also teach snowboarding





k2spitfire said:


> i know my shit i researched all my top boards enuf. I aint no poser trust me





k2spitfire said:


> i just wanted to know the specifics of the curves and what exactly its supposed to do. just want to make sure i made a right choice seeing how i dropped 550 on a board


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

whats wrong with you? like are u actually kidding me? You can insult me all you want but dont use the term retard its frankly just disrespectful


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

k2spitfire said:


> whats wrong with you? like are u actually kidding me? You can insult me all you want but dont use the term retard its frankly just disrespectful


They're calling you a retard because you bought something without even looking at it or having the slightest idea what you were buying. And because you're calling the park pickle a "top board" because "it won board of the year". And because you said you teach snowboarding and you "kinda enjoy your riding". Not to mention you have no grammatical structure of the english language. Oh yea you said you got a good discount but you paid $550 for your board...The park pickle was on clearance last February for $250 at all EMS and REI...not to mention all the dubious online shops selling below standard discount. So really they're calling you a retard because you know nothing.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Qball said:


> Mervin's response: Ya...well..we had it first but...um...we didn't think the public was ready for it...so.. we didn't market it...boohoo waah!


And you're form Oregon? Shame. P.S. Gnu made a board similar to this tech in the 80's... :dunno:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Just ride it and stop wondering about it?


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

k2spitfire said:


> whats wrong with you? like are u actually kidding me? You can insult me all you want but dont use the term retard its frankly just disrespectful


Frankly its off a movie and it is funny. Lighten up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

k2spitfire said:


> wow i was definatly not expecting all these responses lol wtf. I did know the board had the edges but jsut been giving it second thought i know my shit i researched all my top boards enuf but when it came down to it i just didnt feel it afterwards just cuz i was double thinking the curve. As for this thread i just wanted to know the specifics of the curves and what exactly its supposed to do because lots of the sites dont hook you up with too much information. Chill out guys lol you guys are intense I aint no poser trust me just want to make sure i made a right choice seeing how i dropped 550 on a board i want to make sure i bought a board that will suit me best for many years to come. Anyways keep it easy buds lol


Don't back peddle here you fucktard we've already shown you obviously didn't do your research otherwise you'd have known what the bumps were. Mervin explains it pretty damn straight forward on the sticker sheet on the back of the board for christ sakes. How far was your head up your ass? Was there so much shit in your eyes you were blinded by fecal matter before posting this?

Oh Mervin claims they had it on their boards back in the 80's, it's a pretty solid photoshopped photo too. I've seen a NS/Swift deck from the 80's with it as well. Like I said NS beat them to the punch now we have EC2 coming out of Mervins camp.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

You got a discount but you dropped $550, you don't know the specifics of the "weird curves" but you know your shit "enuf"...you seem to be contradicting yourself a lot, so I'll help you out. The park pickle is a good board, the magne-traction (weird curves) make it so there's more contact points allowing you to hold an edge extremely well. If you want a good all-around board that you can take anywhere that has really good edge hold, then there's no need to second guess yourself. There, now you "know your shit on all your top boards enuf".


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've seen a NS/Swift deck from the 80's with it as well. Like I said NS beat them to the punch now we have EC2 coming out of Mervins camp.



Never Summer snowboards is a Colorado-based snowboard company. Founded in 1991. Uhhhh Que? 
Mervin Manufacturing was founded by snowboarders Mike Olson and Pete Saari in 1977.

And photo shop? really? 

Ok, I'll drop it. But NS is nothing but an apprentice compared to the boardsmiths of mervin. Can't school the teacher yo.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

shifty00 said:


> Never Summer snowboards is a Colorado-based snowboard company. Founded in 1991. Uhhhh Que?
> Mervin Manufacturing was founded by snowboarders Mike Olson and Pete Saari in 1977.
> 
> And photo shop? really?
> ...


By this logic, Sims is even better than Mervin because they've been around since 1976.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im sure they would be if they had stayed on the right track... Hopfully quicksilver doesnt F up mervin and make them another burton to save their own ass...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> And you're form Oregon? Shame. P.S. Gnu made a board similar to this tech in the 80's... :dunno:


Just because I'm from Oregon means I have to ride a Mervin board? I guess I have to wear nothing but Nike as well since they're from Beaverton. Mervin can suck my banana.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Let's not turn this into some Mervin vs. NS thread. That's another debate for another thread (which is unnecessary too). Let's stay focused and hope this tard continues posting. He's so ignorant it's amazing. I'd like to see his point of view, but I can't get my head that far up his ass.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Love this dick contest between Mervin and NS. It really doesn't matter much who invented what and did what. Lets just say rocker makes the earning cure easier but thats about it. Any pro can do 95% of his "or her" tricks with an old POS board from 1995+.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Lets just say rocker makes the learning cure easier but thats about it.


That's a load of BS


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Love this dick contest between Mervin and NS. It really doesn't matter much who invented what and did what. Lets just say rocker makes the earning cure easier but thats about it. Any pro can do 95% of his "or her" tricks with an old POS board from 1995+.


What's a "learning cure"? How does rocker make it easier?


----------



## snowflake-666 (Jan 7, 2010)

you guys are something else..the guy is obviously clueless or even a poser, liar and he did back peddle etc etc.... but why all the hate??it's not like he offended you or anything. making fun of him would be cool, even required but you act like he seriously hurt your feelings with his ignorance..i'm mostly refering to BA, and no the fact that he is just like that (a dick)is no excuse neither is "calling it like it is". you could do that without being a jerk


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Qball said:


> Just because I'm from Oregon means I have to ride a Mervin board? I guess I have to wear nothing but Nike as well since they're from Beaverton. Mervin can suck my banana.


Are you calling me fat?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

snowflake-666 said:


> you guys are something else..the guy is obviously clueless or even a poser, liar and he did back peddle etc etc.... but why all the hate??it's not like he offended you or anything. making fun of him would be cool, even required but you act like he seriously hurt your feelings with his ignorance..i'm mostly refering to BA, and no the fact that he is just like that (a dick)is no excuse neither is "calling it like it is". you could do that without being a jerk


Don't you have some devil worshiping to be doing or something?

GTFO.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Are you calling me fat?


Morbidly Obese


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

shifty00 said:


> Never Summer snowboards is a Colorado-based snowboard company. Founded in 1991. Uhhhh Que?
> Mervin Manufacturing was founded by snowboarders Mike Olson and Pete Saari in 1977.
> 
> And photo shop? really?
> ...


You might want to get your facts straight NS was 91 before that there was a brand called Swift that Tim and Tracey worked at. Also as far as quality why don't you look at the fact that when Quiksilver acquired Mervin they were so far in debt they pretty much would have gone out of business. The Correct Cap or Stupid Cap whatever they were calling it was blowing apart to the point that for every board sold 3 were needed for warranty because they sucked. 





snowflake-666 said:


> you guys are something else..the guy is obviously clueless or even a poser, liar and he did back peddle etc etc.... but why all the hate??it's not like he offended you or anything. making fun of him would be cool, even required but you act like he seriously hurt your feelings with his ignorance..i'm mostly refering to BA, and no the fact that he is just like that (a dick)is no excuse neither is "calling it like it is". you could do that without being a jerk


Oh and how would you handle stupidity like this? The guy bought blind then asked about it then got called out then back peddled. Fucking take your licks like a man especially if you're in a position where he'll be one of the first people the public sees when they go snowboarding. Being in a position to teach means you should also know how to learn, fuckwad obviously can't.


----------



## snowflake-666 (Jan 7, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> Don't you have some devil worshiping to be doing or something?
> 
> GTFO.


i dont remember saying anything about you dude, but if you feel you have to defend someone i guess it's ok..anyways gotta go drink some chicken blood and praise the dark lord, so see ya!!btw you know im right..making fun of someone is one thing, being an asshole is another, espsecially if you are an adult. i dont even know why im wasting my time so i wont be posting on this thread anymore, especially cos BA will soon start bashing the shit out of me for "being a fluffy bunny lover who gets buthurt whenever someone is calling it like it is, seeing through marketing bullshit and being the best thing to happen to snowboarding" and i dont even wanna talk to that guy


----------



## snowflake-666 (Jan 7, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh and how would you handle stupidity like this? The guy bought blind then asked about it then got called out then back peddled. Fucking take your licks like a man especially if you're in a position where he'll be one of the first people the public sees when they go snowboarding. Being in a position to teach means you should also know how to learn, fuckwad obviously can't.


true, i just thing that there's no need to call anyone names like he personnaly offended you


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh noez a devil worshipping snowboarder won't talk to me I'm offended. Where's my fluffy bunny when I need it?


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

snowflake-666 said:


> i dont remember saying anything about you dude, but if you feel you have to defend someone i guess it's ok..anyways gotta go drink some chicken blood and praise the dark lord, so see ya!!btw you know im right..making fun of someone is one thing, being an asshole is another, espsecially if you are an adult. i dont even know why im wasting my time so i wont be posting on this thread anymore, especially cos BA will soon start bashing the shit out of me for "being a fluffy bunny lover who gets buthurt whenever someone is calling it like it is, seeing through marketing bullshit and being the best thing to happen to snowboarding" and i dont even wanna talk to that guy


i don't understand why you are so bothered by all of this. were we attacking you? no! does this thread have anything to do with you? no! so really, why are you even posting! you walked yourself right into gettig bashed by BA. obviously, you didn't get the memo that people around here really don't give a fuck about calling someone out for being retarded. the OP very clearly did not know what he was talking about, end of story.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

snowflake-666 said:


> you guys are something else..the guy is obviously clueless or even a poser, liar and he did back peddle etc etc.... but why all the hate??it's not like he offended you or anything. making fun of him would be cool, even required but you act like he seriously hurt your feelings with his ignorance..i'm mostly refering to BA, and no the fact that he is just like that (a dick)is no excuse neither is "calling it like it is". you could do that without being a jerk


So you're upset people are calling out the OP, names and whatnot, yet you sit here calling him a poser and a liar. Next you say that calling it like it is is no excuse, but you call people assholes, dicks, and jerks. Are you familiar with the word "Hypocrite"?


----------



## snowflake-666 (Jan 7, 2010)

i just really dont like BA's arrogance, so yeah i guess it was kinda hypocritical..still the way i talked has nothing on the way BA and some other people act when they hear something stupid. saying something like "hahaha you are stupid" is ok, but getting all worked up is just pointless imo..for example i thought repshred's replies were fine..and yeah i know i said i'd stop posting, i'm just really bored right know


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone.
It looks like this thread is a great place to ask questions about recent board purchases.
I just got a new board and I'm thinking I may need to return it or maybe I just got the wrong kind. 
Does anyone know why there are these like 6 or 7 holes in it on the top and then like another 6 or 7 holes on the top but a little farther away from those other holes?
Do they help with speed maybe? 
I think I bought a damaged board but I just want to make sure because I teach the children and I want to make sure my board is top notch.

Also, is this something I could maybe repair on my own so i can do the 1080 or double backflip???

Thx everyone for your help.


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

--bigtime-- said:


> Hi everyone.
> It looks like this thread is a great place to ask questions about recent board purchases.
> I just got a new board and I'm thinking I may need to return it or maybe I just got the wrong kind.
> Does anyone know why there are these like 6 or 7 holes in it on the top and then like another 6 or 7 holes on the top but a little farther away from those other holes?
> ...


No, those are definitely not supposed to be there. If those defects are in the board, you might want to look on the bottom and see if there is a metal ring around it, as a lot of these boards have been coming with that defect. The factory is also a steel mill, so that happens sometimes.

Your ability to do a triple front nosegrab will definitely be affected.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

snowflake-666 said:


> i just really dont like BA's arrogance, so yeah i guess it was kinda hypocritical..still the way i talked has nothing on the way BA and some other people act when they hear something stupid. saying something like "hahaha you are stupid" is ok, but getting all worked up is just pointless imo..for example i thought repshred's replies were fine..and yeah i know i said i'd stop posting, i'm just really bored right know


Exactly.

Everyone bashing this guy needs to calm down. Especially BA, you queer (watch me get banned for using the word queer, when people are throwing the word retard around in almost every post)


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You might want to get your facts straight NS was 91 before that there was a brand called Swift that Tim and Tracey worked at. Also as far as quality why don't you look at the fact that when Quiksilver acquired Mervin they were so far in debt they pretty much would have gone out of business. The Correct Cap or Stupid Cap whatever they were calling it was blowing apart to the point that for every board sold 3 were needed for warranty because they sucked.


I'm sorry I can't hear you over how awesome I am.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love?
this is all i have to say.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

--bigtime-- said:


> Hi everyone.
> It looks like this thread is a great place to ask questions about recent board purchases.
> I just got a new board and I'm thinking I may need to return it or maybe I just got the wrong kind.
> Does anyone know why there are these like 6 or 7 holes in it on the top and then like another 6 or 7 holes on the top but a little farther away from those other holes?
> ...


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

... That's all this thread is good for at this point... Do admins ever close them?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Love how I can just say a few things and it sets off all the arm chair hero's. Wah I got called a retard, wah BA is a queer, WAH WAH WAH the world isn't fair to those that are mentally challenged. Good to know my work here is done with you dumb fucks. Oh BTW while you were all crying about me making comments yeah I went snowboarding! Now that right there is me singing in the key of awesome!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What all the noobs dont understand is the sheer stupidity that comes and goes around here. So when some retard, like the OP, asks a stupid question and lies about stuff he is only asking to get ripped. If SBF members allowed this to continue the site would implode. Everyone is welcomed here...as long as they're not shitwads.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Love how I can just say a few things and it sets off all the arm chair hero's. Wah I got called a retard, wah BA is a queer, WAH WAH WAH the world isn't fair to those that are mentally challenged. Good to know my work here is done with you dumb fucks. Oh BTW while you were all crying about me making comments yeah I went snowboarding! Now that right there is me singing in the key of awesome!


Agreed. Everyone just needs to chill out and go snowboarding. Went yesterday, going again tomorrow. I feel sorry for all these guys that don't have any snow yet.


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

Ha, thanks for the condolences... We haven't gotten shit where I live in Michigan, but I just found out that, weather permitting, I should be riding tomorrow (man-made)! I'm so excited I peed a little.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> What's a "learning cure"? How does rocker make it easier?


Learning curves. They learn it faster because with a rocker board, the front and rear edges don't catch quite as easy as with a normal board. Less falls = more practice time = faster *learning curve.
*
Simply put, its more forgiving, ya speling nazis.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Learning curves. They learn it faster because with a rocker board, the front and rear edges don't catch quite as easy as with a normal board. Less falls = more practice time = faster *learning curve.
> *
> Simply put, its more forgiving, ya speling nazis.



You are so smart. Did you go to school?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Apparently not for proof reading.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

We're dicks! We're reckless, arrogant, stupid dicks. And the OP protectors are pussies. And BA is an asshole. Pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes: assholes that just want to shit on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can fuck an asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is: they fuck too much or fuck when it isn't appropriate - and it takes a pussy to show them that. But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves... because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but I do know this: If you don't let us fuck this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I am dumber having read that. Thanks.


----------



## snowflake-666 (Jan 7, 2010)

i like dicks just fine, it's the assholes i have a problem with...wait, that doesn't sound right


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowflake-666 said:


> i like dicks just fine, it's the assholes i have a problem with...wait, that doesn't sound right


Insert gay joke _______________


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

and so it all comes down to shit.. typical.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Mr. Gnarbiscuits, what you've just said... is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Great White Buffalo!


----------



## BMORE410 (Oct 1, 2010)

eastCOASTkills said:


> Moral of the story here kids, figure out what you're buying before you're buying it. Just because the park pickle won got a Good Wood doesn't mean it's the best board for everyone.[/QUOTE
> 
> Its actually one of the best boards for all around riding


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

BMORE410 said:


> eastCOASTkills said:
> 
> 
> > Moral of the story here kids, figure out what you're buying before you're buying it. Just because the park pickle won got a Good Wood doesn't mean it's the best board for everyone.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

sleev-les said:


> Great White Buffalo!



This made me LOL haha


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

twin89 said:


> This made me LOL haha


i lol'ed hardest. i was there for the big one


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Karasene said:


> Mr. Gnarbiscuits, what you've just said... is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


u or anyone else that didn't get gnarbiscuits post has never seen "Team America" he swapped out a couple words of course but its from the movie.. u know, the south park guys created it??


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

k2spitfire said:


> whats wrong with you? like are u actually kidding me? You can insult me all you want but dont use the term retard its frankly just disrespectful


well u are kinda retarded for buying a board and not even knowing the technology that was used or what its for.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

oneshot said:


> well u are kinda retarded for buying a board and not even knowing the technology that was used or what its for.. :thumbsup:


This.

tenchar


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

oneshot said:


> u or anyone else that didn't get gnarbiscuits post has never seen "Team America" he swapped out a couple words of course but its from the movie.. u know, the south park guys created it??


Of course I know it's from Team America!! Come on now. lol 
You must not have gotten mine. Billy Madison.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

oneshot said:


> u or anyone else that didn't get gnarbiscuits post has never seen "Team America" he swapped out a couple words of course but its from the movie.. u know, the south park guys created it??


:dunno:



Karasene said:


> Of course I know it's from Team America!! Come on now. lol
> You must not have gotten mine. Billy Madison.


Love that movie.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

k2spitfire said:


> Hey i recently bought the 2011 park pickle board. However im kinda scared that i made the wrong choice in my baord selection because the baord has wierd curves in the edges. Can someone explain to me what this is supposed to do and how will it affect my big jump game and rails. take in consideration im 220 6"4 and got a 159 wide. I think i shoulda got the never summer revolver cuz i heard it can handle jumps better and rides nice on the mountain. I also teach snowboarding so kinda enjoy my riding , can someone tell me if i fucked up or not lol thanks guys



Oh, you fucked up alright. You know, if you'd gone to the Libtech website, you probably would have been able to find this out......and no one would have been any the wiser about you being a dumbass


----------

